# puerta / arco?



## fallu3jp

Me gustaría saber cómo llamarían en español esta construcción arquitectónica cuya foto se encuentra en la siguiente página.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torii

Como se explica en wikipedia,ésto suele encontrarse a la entrada de los santuarios sintoistas en Japón señalando el inicio del recinto sagrado.

¿Es un arco como dice en wikipedia o será una puerta?
Como se observa en la foto,la construcción no tiene ninguna parte en curva,pero aún así ,¿se podrá llamarlo "arco"?
Independientemente de la forma que tiene ,para mí es un arco ya que 
no se abre ni se cierra permitiendo siempre el paso de gente,lo cual diferencia a una puerta.

Asocio esta duda mía con la construcción famosísima conocida como "Arco de Triunfo" en Paris,ya que tampoco tiene curva en su estructura.

Espero sus comentarios al respecto.   Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola:  

Creo que aquí habrá diversidad de opiniones. Yo lo llamaría un *tori*, o *torii* (como sea más adecuado), como hace Wikipedia, pero lo describiría como una _puerta_, por los motivos que ya has expuesto. 
(El Arco de Triunfo de París sí que tiene la parte superior, interior, en forma de arco).  

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también usaría la palabra en japonés, con una explicación.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola fallu3jp. Para mi es un arco. Para que sea realmente una puerta, debería poder abrirse y cerrarse. Más allá de que pueda ser la entrada a un santuario o lo que sea, como lo dice en el enlace de Wikipedia es un arco. No todos los arcos tienen que tener su parte superior curva; puesto que muchas puertas también suelen ser redondeadas en la parte de arriba. Al ser más que nada un arco en el cual no se distribuyen las puerzas sobre los pilares, sino que es más bien ornamental puede construirse con cualquier forma.
Como acota Namarne, se le diría tori o torii, siempre y cuando solamente te refieras al arco ceremonial japonés; además bien aclara que en su parte interior superior es arqueada.
Pero no se debe asociar la forma de arqueado con un arco, porque algunas puertas adoptan esa forma. Después de todo muchos arcos antiguos primero tuvieron un simple tirante en la parte superior el cual siempre era recto. Con el paso del tiempo, los arcos dejaron de tener una simple función como la de distribuir la fuerza sobre ambos parantes y pasaron a ser ornamentales, con lo cual la formas varían. Una puerta es una abertura en una pared que permite entrar y salir, siempre y cuando se la haga desde el suelo y tenga la altura adecuada para entrar y salir. Además se la define como el armazón de cualquier material, que unida a la pared con bisagras l permite un movimiento de apertura o cierre y que impide entrar y salir con facilidad; la cual por lo general se asegura con llave ocerrojo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, la Puerta de Brandenburgo no se cierra.

*3. *f. Agujero o abertura que sirve para entrar y salir por él, como en las cuevas, vehículos, etc.
*4. *f. Entrada a una población, que antiguamente era una abertura en la muralla.
*5. *f. Arco de triunfo, erigido en el lugar donde hubo una antigua *puerta* (‖ entrada a una población).


----------



## fallu3jp

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios valiosos.

Sí yo lo llamo "un torii" en japonés,pero quiero saber cuál palabra describe mejor 
en español la construcción propia de Japón.

Espero más comentarios.  Un millón de gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En los libros de Historia del Arte en español, si no se usa la palabra japonesa, se llaman *puertas*.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Toño, como siempre tus son acertadas y tus comentarios excelentes. Pero sí bien la Puerta de Branderburgo no se cierra, fue una de las 18 puertas que tenían las murallas que rodeaban Berlín. He visto otras puertas famosas en Wikipedia, ya que con tu comentario, me dio curiosidad porque no conocía la puerta en cuestión.
Claro que todas estas puertas, para ser llamadas puertas (salvo los arcos del triunfo, que tienen como parte de su nombre propio la palabra puerta); eran las entradas a las ciudades amuralladas.
Por eso creo que sí alguna ciudad era defendida mediante las murallas, creo que en las puertas de acceso; en el caso de querer impedir la entrada del enemigo lo mejor era que la puerta pudiera cerrarse. Actualmente no es necesario cuidarse de esa manera y poner una puerta de ese tipo no tiene ningún sentido, porque por más que la cierren se puede pasar por el costado.
Por otra parte, en la Wiki dicen el "arco del triunfo" es un monumento, que es una estructura autonoma, separada de las puertas y murallas.
También dice que la puerta, es la abertura en el muro, que permite el paso cuando así se desee. Lo que me hace creer, que cuando no se quería permitir el paso les permitía a quienes la cuidaban, que se impida transpasarla y para que los guardia no tuvieran que ponerse adelante, simplemente la cerrarían.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Podrán discutir con los argumentos que quieran (citar la Wikipedia no es un argumento ex auctoritate, ni mucho menos: hay que comprobar todo lo que allí se dice ya que sus errores y "leyendas" son incontables). Un torii se llama entre los expertos de Historia del Arte o con su nombre japonés o con el sintagma puerta torii, evidentemente por su similitud de forma con los marcos de las puertas. Se pudo haber escogido marco en vez de puerta, pero habría sido más confuso.
La palabra arco está a nivel semantico indisolublemente ligada a la palabra circunferencia (o círculo), y designa un segmento de tal figura geométrica. Esta asociación a la línea curva se mantiene en todas la denominaciones arquitectónicas de tales estructuras, incluso en la del arco conopial.
El pie de foto de la Wikipedia que representa un torii es un error.
Lo fundamental en el concepto de puerta no es que tenga hojas que se puedan cerrar o abrir, sino que permita la entrada desde un exterior a un interior.


----------



## Lexinauta

Parecería que tanto 'puerta' como 'arco' no se adaptan completamente al concepto del _tori_.
Me parece mejor llamarlo '*pórtico*', término arquitectónico que denota cualquier estructura consistente de dos pilares que sostienen un tercer elemento que cubre la luz entre ellos, sin importar la forma o el material.

http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...129&prev=/images?q=portico+japones&hl=es&um=1 

 http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...90&tbnw=135&prev=/images?q=portico&hl=es&um=1


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema de *pórtico* es que está asociado a _fachada, _y precisamente la originalidad expresiva de los _torii_ es que son una construcción aislada de cualquier edificio.


----------



## 0scar

Arco:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=arco+futbol&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hombre, me parece muy fuerte que pongas un término técnico del fútbol argentino, término como sabrás acuñado por periodistas deportivos para nombrar algo que era nuevo e importado hace más o menos un siglo, para una discusión sobre términos técnicos de Arquitectura o de Historia del Arte.
El invento ya fue malo. Cuajó, y hoy en Argentina es tan legítimo como portería o puerta en España. Pero una para mí infeliz invención lingüística para algo que era absolutamente nuevo y del campo de los deportes, no viene a cuento en esta discusión.


----------



## 0scar

En el DRAE no hay ni una palabrita que indique que _arco_ sea un argentinismo, y no es peor que _portería_...   *

arco
** 5.     * m. En fútbol y otros juegos, *portería*http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...A=portería&SUPIND=1&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=Si#1_4http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...A=portería&SUPIND=1&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=Si#1_4
*
portería
4.     * f. En el juego del fútbol y otros semejantes, marco rectangular formado por dos postes y un larguero, por el cual ha de entrar el balón o la pelota para marcar tantos.

Al torii yo lo llamaría _arco_ o _portal_ sin problema.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Portal_ no estaría mal. Pero los técnicos en la materia ya han adoptado _puerta_. 
Y _arco_ es un invento del periodismo rioplatense. En los años veinte, un poeta español, Rafael Alberti lo usa en un poema, hablando de un famoso portero húngaro del Barcelona, Platko. Pero usa conscientemente el argentinismo _arquero_ por su belleza sonora (que no tiene _portería_ ni el más técnico _meta_). De hecho arco sólo se usa en Argentina (no sé si en el resto de países del Cono Sur americano).


----------



## Calambur

*fallu3jp*: aquí hay una nota que puede ser de tu interés (digo, por la forma en que denomina esas construcciones).


----------



## Lexinauta

XiaoRoel said:


> El problema de *pórtico* es que está asociado a _fachada, _y precisamente la originalidad expresiva de los _torii_ es que son una construcción aislada de cualquier edificio.


El 'pórtico' está asociado a una fachada cuando se trata de una iglesia u otro edificio (coincide con la definición del diccionario).
Pero insisto: como término arquitectónico tiene una connotación más amplia; comprende tanto los casos anteriores como cualquier otra estructura de tres elementos. Puede ser de madera, hormigón, hierro, etc., y _no tiene que estar necesariamente adosado a un edificio_ sino que, como el _tori_, puede estar separado. 
En cuanto a su función, puede ser estructural (como el ej. de mi post anterior, donde recibe cargas al igual que un arco) o cumplir con un uso estético, ornamental, etc. 
Estos útimos 'pórticos' actúan generalmente como señalamiento de un punto de atención y como invitación a traspasarlo.


----------



## 0scar

Los especialista no necesitan una curva para llamar arco a un arco: 
Arco adintelado:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=arco+adintelado+&btnG=Search&aq=f&aql=&aqi=&oq=


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero fíjate en el _adjetivo_ que es lo que da la idea de no curvo (aunque ni todos tienen la recta como caracteristíca principal, _muchos tienen cierta convexidad_. El uso de arco aquí es _figurado_ por _coherencia terminológica_ dentro de la ciencia arquitectónica.


----------



## Arpin

¿Y si simplemente fuera una pasarela? En el sentido más amplio.

Porque un igloo es un iglú, no sé como se dice , y un torii es un tori, o como se diga


----------



## fallu3jp

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.
Se desarrolló una amplia discusión entre muchos compañeros,lo cual me dio mucho gusto. Por lo menos entendí que hay diversidad de opiniones,así que yo llamaría 
un torii explicando que es un arco o una puerta que suele encontrarse a la entrada de
los santuarios sintoístas señalando el inicio del recinto sagrado.

Mil gracias por su colaboración de siempre.


----------



## Södertjej

¿No podría decirse que es un umbral? A mí no me suena mal arco, puerta para mí evoca lo que se ha dicho ya, la puerta de Brandenburgo, la puerta de Alcalá, es decir, que las hojas de la puerta ya no están, pero las hubo en su momento. Umbral no me evoca nada más que la estructura en la que encaja la puerta, pero sin implicar que tenga que haberla o la haya habido.

*umbral**.*
 (De _lumbral_).

* 2.     * m. Paso primero y principal o entrada de cualquier cosa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está bien esto de _umbral_, quizás lo que mejor define la función del _torii_.


----------



## Lexinauta

Sin embargo, a mí 'umbral' —utilizado en esta acepción— me parece la menos acertada. 
Se puede pasar por debajo de un _tori_, un arco, un pórtico. Pero si leyera que alguien pasó por debajo del 'umbral', pensaría que se trata de una rata  (o de una errata).


----------



## Södertjej

En realidad más bien se atraviesa, no se pasa por debajo, como tampoco se pasa por _debajo de una puerta_, pues las jambas del marco también son parte de la estructura.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi eso es un arco.
No cumple con ninguno de los parámetros necesarios para ser llamado puerta.
Amén.
_


----------



## romarsan

¿Podría llamarse dintel?


----------



## ManPaisa

_Umbral _no procede. Del DRAE:


> *umbral**.*
> (De _lumbral_).
> * 1.     * m. Parte inferior o escalón, por lo común de piedra y contrapuesto al dintel, en la puerta o entrada de una casa.


Para mí es un _tori_, estructura propia de la arquitectura japonesa.



> *Romarsan:*  ¿Podría llamarse dintel?


                                                                                       El _dintel _es sólo la parte superior; no incluye las jambas.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> _Umbral _no procede. Del DRAE:
> Para mí es un _tori_, estructura propia de la arquitectura japonesa.


¿No? ¿Y si ven vez de copiar la acepción 1 de la entrada de umbral del DRAE, o la 3 o la 4, que tampoco has puesto, te limitas a la 2, que es la que he puesto yo? No veo sentido a dar por improcedente una acepción de una voz apoyándose en otra que sin duda no tiene nada que ver, pero que ciertamente no invalida la acepción que viene en la línea siguiente del mismo diccionario.

Por más que sea una estructura propia de la arquitectura japonesa, eso no quiere decir que no pueda encontrarse una palabra española adecuada para definirla y una palabra española que signfica "entrada de cualquier cosa" (del DRAE) es perfectamente procedente.


----------



## Vampiro

romarsan said:


> ¿Podría llamarse dintel?


Casi casi… en realidad para ser estrictos deberíamos decir que se trata de un arco adintelado.

_


----------



## 0scar

Más castizamente: una _portería adintelada_...aunque suena un poco redundante, simplemente  _portería Torii_  es mejor.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> _Umbral _no procede. Del DRAE:
> Para mí, tampoco. Lo único que entiendo si alguien me dice "umbral" es lo que aparece en el santo DRAE como primera acepción.
> Claro que alguien de buena intención podría explicarme las demás acepciones, pero para eso mejor que me explique qué es un _torii_.


 


ManPaisa said:


> Para mí es un _tori_, estructura propia de la arquitectura japonesa.
> Para mí también, y yo le llamaría _torii,_ como ha dicho *fallu3jp:*
> 
> 
> 
> así que yo llamaría un torii explicando que es un arco o una puerta que suele encontrarse a la entrada de los santuarios sintoístas señalando el inicio del recinto sagrado.
Click to expand...

 


Lexinauta said:


> Sin embargo, a mí 'umbral' —utilizado en esta acepción— me parece la menos acertada.
> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Södertjej

La pregunta original es:


fallu3jp said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo llamarían en español esta construcción arquitectónica cuya foto se encuentra en la siguiente página.
> 
> Como se explica en wikipedia,ésto suele encontrarse a la entrada de los santuarios sintoistas en Japón señalando el inicio del recinto sagrado.


y como torii no es una palabra incorporada al castellano y mucho menos de uso común, entiendo que el OP pide una equivalencia comprensible en castellano. 

Por lo tanto, aquellos vocablos españoles que indiquen su función (acceso al lugar) o su forma (arco adintelado es totalmente descriptivo) pueden ser alternativas claras y correctas. Incluso aún mejor una combinación de esas voces. Por supuesto, opciones hay varias.

Que luego a uno le guste más una u otra no significa que las otras sean incorrectas.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Calambur:*  Claro que alguien de buena intención podría explicarme las demás acepciones


Esta es la que yo no entiendo:


> *umbral
> 2.     * m. Paso primero y principal o entrada *de cualquier cosa*.


Es tan torpe, tan incomprensible y tan imprecisa...  No la veo como posible traducción de algo tan emblemático de la arquitectura japonesa como el _torii_ (鳥居).  
Me molesta sobre todo lo de _*"de cualquier cosa"*_, porque no cuadra con el concepto estético ni funcional del _torii_.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Traducción? ¿Quién ha hablado de traducción de una palabra japonesa? 

No vuelvo a copiar el mensaje original, pero ahí queda claro los conceptos que se desean transmitir y que definen a ese elemento arquitectónico.

He hecho una propuesta de un término para describir ese elemento desde el punto de vista de su función. Y si no te gusta, que ya lo has dejado claro, pues no lo uses. A mí me parece perfectamente adecuado. Cualquier cosa incluye también un templo sintoísta.

Seguro que en japonés no hay una palabra que signifique "_talaiot_", pero no me cabe duda de que usando las suyas propias, sabrán definirlo de manera concisa.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> Esta es la que yo no entiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* m. Paso primero y principal o entrada de cualquier cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> Es tan torpe, tan incomprensible y tan imprecisa...
Click to expand...

Estamos igual. Es absolutamente imprecisa. 
Si yo fuera a un santuario sintoísta y alguien de allí me dijera que para acceder al recinto sagrado (suponiendo que esté permitido) debo atravesar el umbral, yo preguntaría qué umbral.
Si luego me explicara que se refiere al "paso primero y principal o entrada de cualquier cosa", tendría que preguntar cómo reconocer eso. 
Entonces, tal vez, esa persona me explicaría que se trata de una estructura consistente en dos pilares que sostienen un travesaño, pintados de rojo (no sé si siempre -sólo lo he visto en fotos-), y yo me preguntaría por qué no me lo dijo de entrada.

Pero si a pesar de todo lo dicho seguimos buscando una palabra española para describir un _torii_, la única precisa -a mi ver- es la que ha mencionado Lexinauta:


Lexinauta said:


> Me parece mejor llamarlo '*pórtico*', término arquitectónico que denota cualquier estructura consistente de dos pilares que sostienen un tercer elemento que cubre la luz entre ellos, sin importar la forma o el material.


Y aunque estoy convencida de que es la más precisa, yo aclararía: pórtico _torii_. Como aquí.
Disculpas por repetir el último enlace, pero insisto por si no lo vieron antes.


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Con respecto a la palabra "arco", para designar al "arco de futból" o "porteria"; no es un argentinismo. En algunas universidades inglesas, en las cuales se jugaba al futból; se usaban los arcos que se encontraban en los patios como metas y en algunos casos los que estaban ocupados por las porterias (donde se encontraban los porteros). Por ello, las palabras arco y porteria vienen desde hace mucho tiempo; y de ellas arquero y portero.
Por otro lado ManPaisa, no me parece que sea despectivo o feo el decir "cualquier cosa", supongo que se lo podría usar para no definir en forma detalla a todas las construcciones a las que podemos acceder por intermedio de un umbral.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque sea un calco del inglés, se realizó en la Argentina y, por ello, en español es un argentinismo.


----------



## Pinairun

Esta es la "Alegoria de la Puerta de la Paz", en Zaragoza (España).
¿No le ven cierto parecido con el _torii _japonés?



> La denominada "Alegoria de la Puerta de la Paz" consiste, en esencia, en cuatro arcos realizados en ladrillo y mármol blanco, colocados uno tras otro, que glosan la ciudad de las cuatro culturas. Se coloca así un primer *arco adintelado* que representa la Salduie ibérica. Un segundo, de medio punto y con las mismas proporciones que el arco central de la fachada del edificio del Mercado de Lanuza, que evoca la Caesaraugusta romana y la puerta occidental de su muralla. Un tercero, también adintelado, rememora la Puerta Bád al-yanúd de la Medina Alabaida Saraqusta. Finalmente, un cuarto igual al anterior, que evoca la Puerta de Toledo de la Zaragoza cristiana.


Fuente


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Esta es la "Alegoria de la Puerta de la Paz", en Zaragoza (España).
> ¿No le ven cierto parecido con el _torii _japonés?


Sí le veo parecido (en especial a los _pórticos_ que tienen el travesaño recto), pero por diferentes razones _puerta_ y _arco_ no gustaron de entrada...


----------



## Lexinauta

En lenguaje arquitectónico, esa Alegoría de la Puerta de la Paz está formada por cuatro *'pórticos'*.
Gracias, Calambur. Para mí sería aceptable la solución que das:


> Y aunque estoy convencida de que es la más precisa, yo aclararía: pórtico _torii_. _Dicen que lo que abunda no daña_.


 
En cuanto a:


> *umbral*
> *2. *m. Paso primero y principal o entrada *de cualquier cosa*.


creo que tiene un valor metafórico, como cuando decimos 'en los umbrales de la ciencia' u otra expresión semejante.
Pero de ninguna manera puede usarse en un contexto arquitectónico, salvo que se busque la anfibología.

Aquí va algo extraído de una página japonesa:






El sábado yo fui el museo nacional de arte moderno de Kyoto. El museo está cerca del Santuario Heian y enfrente del museo municipal de arte de Kyoto. El pórtico japonés del Santuario Heian está entre museo y museo. Ese pórtico japonés es rojo y muy grande.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Y _arco_ es un invento del periodismo rioplatense. En los años veinte, un poeta español, Rafael Alberti lo usa en un poema, hablando de un famoso portero húngaro del Barcelona, Platko. Pero usa conscientemente el argentinismo _arquero_ por su belleza sonora (que no tiene _portería_ ni el más técnico _meta_). De hecho arco sólo se usa en Argentina (no sé si en el resto de países del Cono Sur americano).


No conozco ningún país latinoamericano en el que al arco no se le diga arco.
Pero, claro, aún no he estado en todos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se le dice arco y portería, arquero y portero. Meta se usa poco para el futbol.


----------



## Södertjej

Calambur said:


> Si yo fuera a un santuario sintoísta y alguien de allí me dijera que para acceder al recinto sagrado (suponiendo que esté permitido) debo atravesar el umbral, yo preguntaría qué umbral.
> Si luego me explicara que se refiere al "paso primero y principal o entrada de cualquier cosa", tendría que preguntar cómo reconocer eso. .


Pues yo no tendría mayor problema en entenderlo, salvo que hubiera siete umbrales en línea recta y entonces sí preguntaría cual. Pero estando al final de unos escalones, salvo si tuviera graves problemas de vista, me resultaría obvio.

Recuerdo que yo hablo en todo momento de una descripción y umbral tendría el papel descriptivo de la función del elemento, no de su aspecto. Tampoco implica tener que ceñirse a una única palabra para crear una definición, que no traducción de lo que es un torii.

Y repito, a quien no le guste, que no lo use.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Os he leído a todos y después de ver el *arco adintelado* (típico) *japonés*, el resto de opciones no son tan malas: umbral, puerta, dintel. Son comprensibles.
Pórtico, portal... para mí llevan un edificio pegado (mensaje 11), y por lo tanto reflejan en menor grado lo que se pretende.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_Hola, Mira ! _

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerta_del_Sol_(Tiwanaku)
Puerta del sol 

Creo que hay puertas del sol similar en Bolivia y en el Perú

Yo escribo siempre "la puerta "Toii", porque atravesándola, entramos 
en un recinto sagrado. y no tiene forma de arco como "arco de triunfo"
de París. ¿Cómo podemos llamar la puerta Torii arco ?

Muchos hispanoparlantes en Japón escriben "torii" referiéndose a esa 
puerta.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me alegro de coincidir con un japonés, que de esto sabe un rato largo.


----------



## Namarne

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ¿Cómo podemos llamar la puerta Torii arco ?


 
Por confusión de conceptos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Azucenas

Yo diría *puerta*. Mira este. Los arcos suelen se así. Mira en especial la segunda figura del enlace y su explicación.

Chao, Azu


----------



## Södertjej

Azucenas, en ese mismo artículo viene una imagen de un arco adintelado, que es de lo que se habla aquí.

Yo entiendo que aquí hablamos de crear una descripción comprensible en castellano, no de términos arquitectónicos para especialistas.


----------



## Vampiro

fallu3jp said:
			
		

> Me gustaría saber cómo llamarían en español esta construcción arquitectónica cuya foto se encuentra en la siguiente página.


 


			
				Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Yo escribo siempre "la puerta "Toii", porque atravesándola, entramos
> en un recinto sagrado. y no tiene forma de arco como "arco de triunfo"
> de París. ¿Cómo podemos llamar la puerta Torii arco ?


 
Porque la consulta fue como se llama esa construcción arquitectónica en español, Hiro, no por el uso simbólico que tiene.
Y en español eso es un arco adintelado.
Que no tenga la forma del Arco de Triunfo no cambia en nada el concepto ni el nombre, que puedes consultar en cualquier glosario de arquitectura (en la red debe haber algunos cientos).
Si lo utilizan simbólicamente como la puerta de un lugar sagrado me parece absolutamente respetable la posición de llamarlo “puerta”, pero “puerta torii” me suena como si dijeras “puerta door”. Si ese es el caso yo lo llamaría simplemente _torii_ (en cursiva, o con alguna aclaración) como ya propuso ManPaisa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Si ese es el caso yo lo llamaría simplemente _torii_ (en cursiva, o *con alguna aclaración*)


Lo que yo entiendo es que estamos buscando una formulación para esa aclaración, ya que torii no es un término fácilmente comprensible para un hablante de español medio. Los hispanohablantes que viven en Japón o estudian japonés son un número mínimo.


----------



## Vampiro

Simple.
Pones una nota a pie de página que diga:
 
_Torii_: Arco adintelado que se utiliza como puerta de entrada al templo.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Södertjej said:


> Lo que yo entiendo es que estamos buscando una formulación para esa aclaración, ya que torii no es un término fácilmente comprensible para un hablante de español medio.



Bueno, tampoco eran términos familiares para un hablante de español medio ikebana, sushi, sake, tofu, kimono, geisha, sashimi, miso, tempura, shiitake - que ahora ya lo son, y hay muchísimas más: katana, kamikaze, shogun, obi, fugu, samurai... no veo nada de particular en decir torii.

Supongo que cada uno lo puede describir como quiera. Alguno habrá que diga que es un dólmen japonés.


----------



## Södertjej

Sin duda que hay palabras japonesas que se han incorporado al castellano, pero no creo que torii sea ni de lejos tan conocida como kimono y en todo momento he partido de la base de que se buscaba una explicación precisamente porque no es algo conocido. ¿Que lo es? Pues primera noticia pero si así fuera, no tendría sentido este hilo. Torii y a correr.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pero, a lo que íbamos. ¿Cómo se describe un objeto, una costumbre, un monumento, un animal que es totalmente ajeno a nuestra cultura? No hay una regla fija.


----------



## ManPaisa

En esta página en español se habla tanto de los _torii _como del _fugu_. Se refieren a ellos como..._torii _y _fugu_.


----------



## swift

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pero, a lo que íbamos. ¿Cómo se describe un objeto, una costumbre, un monumento, un animal que es totalmente ajeno a nuestra cultura? No hay una regla fija.


Creo que por eso decía Barthes que "cuando una palabra existe en una lengua y no existe en las demás, está instalado un conflicto".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

swift said:


> Creo que por eso decía Barthes que "cuando una palabra existe en una lengua y no existe en las demás, está instalado un conflicto".



El hilo demuestra la teoría con creces, ¿no? 

Piensa en el hablante de sólo inglés de hace un par de siglos al que, sin referencia alguna, sueltan en la tierra de Van Diemen, y que le escribe una carta a sus padres intentando describir un ornitorrinco.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN ​ 
Buenas tardes o noches, ​ 
Les pedimos mantenerse en el tema del hilo, que pareciera además estar resuelto (en cuanto que pareciera no tener una solución exclusiva), para el OP.​ 
Seguramente habrá otros con deseos de participar y, además, la única de garantizar que el hilo permanezca abierto.​ 
Saludos cordiales, ​


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro said:


> No conozco ningún país latinoamericano en el que al arco no se le diga arco.
> Pero, claro, aún no he estado en todos. Saludos. _


 
En México, y en casi todos los países de habla hispana que yo he leído, se le dice _arco_ a la portería. Tampoco he estado en todos, pero hemos leído reseñas o artículos de futbol, no?

Yo no sabía que lo había iniciado un periodista argentino.

También se le dice _meta_ pero mas en función de llamar al portero, guardameta.


----------



## Camilo1964

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá se le dice arco y portería, arquero y portero. Meta se usa poco para el futbol.


En Venezuela se usa igual que como indica Toño.


----------



## El Nazareno

Definitivamente, yo también lo llamaría torii. No hay más que decir.

Lo de portería y arco para referirse a la zona de anotación, aquí en México también es llamada "meta", y a la persona encargada de protegerla, guardameta". Creo yo -en mi humilde y terco punto de vista- que es el menos errado. Un arco tiene cierta curvatura (por ello es llamado así el instrumento con el que se lanza una flecha, y por eso se denomina así a la parte del pié con cierta curva).

Portería... bueno, no puede ser una puerta porque falta ciertamente el elemento que impide el paso constante (que no puede ser la persona, porque a él se le llama, en tal caso portero).

Un saludo.


----------

